# Turkey Scouting...too early



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I have access to some private land in Colorado. This is rimrock canyons and the turkeys are usually found in the river bottom.

I am only able to scout it once before the season opens but i am able to scout a month early during our spring break (Mid March). Our season opens up the second week of April.

My questions:

-If i find a roost tree. will they use this roost later the next month if not disturbed. 
-how much to turkeys move?
-When do turkeys usually start to gobble?
-can i get a turkey to shock gobble not during breeding season?

Last year was my first year turkey hunting. I am a novice and need all the help i can get..

Thanks, 
Keenan Snyder


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If that is the only time you can scout do it.



> If i find a roost tree. will they use this roost later the next month if not disturbed.


The answer is maybe. Turkeys during the breeding season move alot. So to say they will consistantly roost in that spot is not correct. But it is a good place to start.



> -When do turkeys usually start to gobble?


They gobble all the time. One fall on the deer stand I heard them gobble. Not like they do in the spring when they are trying to find hens. But they do gobble. But if you are wondering by mid march you might hear a gobble in the weather is warming up. If that is what you are asking.



> -can i get a turkey to shock gobble not during breeding season?


I have never tried in march to get turkeys to gobble. But that is because I can scout closer to my season. But I would give it a try. You never know what you can get.

**** IMPORTANT***** I would not bring any of your turkey calls. The reason why is because you will be tempted to call. I would not do this because what you will be doing is educating the birds in that area on your calling. Then if you get busted while walking around scouting. The birds will associated that sound coming from your calls with not real turkeys. Many people when they scout make this mistake and call when they are out and about. Resist the urge. If you feel the need to practice on real birds.....go to an area you will not be hunting...or public land. Then go nuts. Some many disagree with me on this. But I have had many people ask me why are the birds call shy so early in the season. I ask did you call when you were scouting. They answer yes. Then the people who did not call while scouting the birds are not call shy. Many factors can play into this example, but the one you can control is what you do.

Now what I would do if you are scouting in March is look for many different things. Look for a strut zones. I have never hunted in CO so I don't know the terrain as well as in my area and the turkey habits. But what i look for is area's where tom would strut. Over the year of hunting I have found that open, hidden area's work great a open meadow in the woods. Or a corner where the woods and the field meet in open fields..(alfalfa fields, pasture, chopped corn or bean that have not been plowed, etc). Then I would look for routes to these fields.....ie logging roads, open woods and large paths. I would also take note of any drainage ditches, deep wash outs in the valleys, etc. Turkeys will typically go around these things. Example....if a ditch is between you and the bird....the bird won't just fly over it. They will walk up and down to find a easy way to cross it or they won't cross it at all. Now this is not 100% but it does happen more often than not.

But there is so much more you can do. But with out knowing how turkeys act in that neck of the woods....I can only give you guide lines. Others may have better info for hunting turkeys in CO. Good luck. If you do have any other questions feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks for the info...this country is a little different than normal... its rimrock canyon and not much ag land around...in fact i don't think there is any ag land....

they pretty much have to stay near the riverbottom....thanks for the info

-Keenan


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Then find open area's where they can strut and show off for the ladies. Also find travel routes. pinch points like for deer. Because the birds will travel these routes. You can set up on these pinch points area's as well catch them moving from one strut area to another.


----------

